# Past parallel limb press



## xxJMOxx (Jan 16, 2018)

What do you think of a "portable" press like this for past parallel limbs. I've bent it in a way you can work on all your cables and string, take your cams off if you needed to, you can completely relax the bow. Not completely portable, in the sense you can fold it up and put in your pocket or anything, but it works in a pinch.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like an awesome idea in a pinch like you mentioned. I doubt it would happen but I would want some sort of collar with a lock nut on the shaft just in case somehow there was ever any torque and the cable wanted to slide off and unload your pressed bow. Awesome idea though!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Not a bad idea but it puts pressure on limbs close to pivot point. Not a safe way according to bow manufacturers.


----------



## xxJMOxx (Jan 16, 2018)

It's pretty close to the point your limbs flex normally, but yeah ur right there. Now manufacturers don't like any sort of "portable" bow press. However if I had bought this bow brand new, I wouldn't void my warranty using this.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

The press looks like a poor imitation of the Nite Hawk press.


----------



## xxJMOxx (Jan 16, 2018)

I am poor... however, that weird press is oddly complicated and looks like it's gonna put stress on the tips of ur limbs. Mine flexes your limbs pretty much at the rockers.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

How rigid is the rod you used? Any concerns about uneven force applied to the limbs due to the open side flexing and not applying the same force as the side anchored to the turnbuckle?


----------



## xxJMOxx (Jan 16, 2018)

It's solid, no flex at all. I know it's not the prettiest, and I plan on making a nicer one, that was my first go at it. Again, had I bought the bow brand new I wouldn't be using it, but since I got it on ebay for $300, I figured what the hell.


----------



## jwscott (Mar 1, 2014)

I believe it will work. I just wouldn't flex the limbs anymore than needed. Nice job.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

xxJMOxx said:


> It's solid, no flex at all. I know it's not the prettiest, and I plan on making a nicer one, that was my first go at it. Again, had I bought the bow brand new I wouldn't be using it, but since I got it on ebay for $300, I figured what the hell.


Very good idea. I was just thinking...as others have mentioned about the stress on the limb....and you mentioned building another...
What if you made it longer and instead of having the bottom rest on the limb it set on the pivot point on the limb pocket. You would have to make a couple more bends so instead of looking like a "U" it would look like a "W" and straddle the riser while contacting the limb pocket. That way the only limb contact would be at the limb tip. I think that would make it 100% safe.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## xxJMOxx (Jan 16, 2018)

Great idea, I'll have to get some more bar stock. This is just what I had laying around the garage. It's not real easy to bend, with the equipment at hand. Basically a hand torch and a bench vise.. Lol.


----------



## BigMuley (Jun 5, 2018)

Outsider said:


> Not a bad idea but it puts pressure on limbs close to pivot point. Not a safe way according to bow manufacturers.



I agree with this statement.


----------



## xxJMOxx (Jan 16, 2018)

It's hard because of the limb shox


----------



## BuLzEyE (May 22, 2002)

xxJMOxx said:


> I am poor... however, that weird press is oddly complicated and looks like it's gonna put stress on the tips of ur limbs. Mine flexes your limbs pretty much at the rockers.


not even close to the limb pocket. that is not the way you want to be pressing these bows. you want the pressure at the tips of the limbs, not any lower.


----------



## xxJMOxx (Jan 16, 2018)

The pressure is at the tips, and I know it's not close to the pocket. The lower part of the press is about at the rockers and the upper part is right on the tips.


----------



## Clay104 (Feb 23, 2016)

Simple and clever&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Clay104 (Feb 23, 2016)

Can you fully relax the bow for disassembly?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

ken Johnson said:


> The press looks like a poor imitation of the Nite Hawk press.


A poor imitation of a poor design. Is that like a double negative so this one is actually better than the Nite Hawk? :set1_thinking:

OP, I wouldn't bother with putting much more effort into your design. The leverage you're creating is putting pressure on the wrong part of the limb. It's limb tips or nothing, which is why the nite hawk press isn't approved by any company. It'll bend the limbs and your bow may survive.......or it may not. I've seen bows survive dry fires but they still void your warranty, just like your press does.


----------



## xxJMOxx (Jan 16, 2018)

True to the voiding of the warranty, hence why I said if I bought the bow new I wouldn't be using it, but since it was a $300 ebay buy, what the hell.


----------



## leadhead711 (Dec 13, 2011)

great idea


----------



## Tundra Extreme (Dec 28, 2014)

Interesting design and build


----------



## JPYM (Jan 12, 2016)

Excellent idea. I propose the following improvements (without infringing photo copyright!):


----------



## battyhelo1969 (Jul 10, 2018)

Lovin your ingenuity. My personal philosophy has always been, "poor mans, got poor ways." I always love trying to figure out how to build my own tools to help save a buck. Just as long as they're safe to use.


----------



## xxJMOxx (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank you, I'm picking up the new Hoyt RX 3 Bone Collector in 3 days. But i still like the Nitrum been a good bow and had slain me many deer.


----------



## Ace of Spades (Feb 5, 2012)

I’d be hesitant to use that.. but in a pinch it might get the job done.


----------



## Ol bubba (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for the ideas


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

xxJMOxx said:


> I am poor... however, that weird press is oddly complicated and looks like it's gonna put stress on the tips of ur limbs. Mine flexes your limbs pretty much at the rockers.





xxJMOxx said:


> Thank you, I'm picking up the new Hoyt RX 3 Bone Collector in 3 days. But i still like the Nitrum been a good bow and had slain me many deer.


Wait... what?

If you're picking up an RX 3 and can't afford $425 on an EZ Green, I don't know what to tell you.

And no, I would not press my bow with a design like this. You are putting pressure on the limbs in the wrong area.


----------



## Elite91 (Sep 28, 2016)

Cool


----------

